# 10DPO...BFN...and no symptoms :( anyone in the same boat???



## Canisa

Hi ladies!

I am 10 DPO today...tested this morn and BFN:cry: Also, i hv been reading countless ttc forums everyday! Women seem to hv symptoms from as early as 2 DPO and i have absolutely nothing!!!

OK my nips hurt a bit when poked rt now..but they are always abit tender for a day or 2 the week AF is near. I am looking for signs of pink/brown CM or spotting everytime i go to the washroom but NOTHING so far:nope:

AF is expected on monday 20th...so now i am hoping to wait it out till sat 18th when i wud be 13 DPO. But i am not sure i wud be able to hold till then:dohh:

Anyone like me? I would love to have someone to share this with:hugs:

Thanks ladies hope all of us get our BFPs this time:thumbup:


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi I am 10 dp0 also did a test got a bfn I have been having sore bbs and cramps ughh since 5 dpo that's all my symptoms ill test again sunday bc I've been testing like crazy since this sunday all bfn


----------



## Abb

Hey ladies

I'm 6 days late! I've tested every morning with FMU and all BFNs!! 
4 days ago I had light brown when I wiped. But I didn't even need to wear a panty liner.. I'm so bloated and I have a stuffy nose... But still BFNs... So frustrating!!!!


----------



## jrwifey18

Oh I hate wen I'm late and stll getting bfn there the worst


----------



## liddieloo

I'm 10 dpo too with a stupid bfn!!!!! I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## Canisa

Thanks all!:flower:

I really hope all our waits end in :bfp:s Till sunday, all of us will update each other about our progress....and on sunday, we all post...BFP! BFP too! Me too! yeah me too! Wowwwww! wudnt it be awesome ladies??!!!:happydance:


----------



## Smooch

Canisa said:


> Thanks all!:flower:
> 
> I really hope all our waits end in :bfp:s Till sunday, all of us will update each other about our progress....and on sunday, we all post...BFP! BFP too! Me too! yeah me too! Wowwwww! wudnt it be awesome ladies??!!!:happydance:

That would be soooo great!!!....im trying to wait as long as possible to test...AF due 18-20 ill try hahaha :wacko:


----------



## trying_baby

I am 11 dpo, BFN yesterday at 10 dpo, then again today at 11 dpo. I am going a little crazy. I think this is by far the worst time of the month. I've had no symptoms other than yesterday I ahead a slight but of a cramp, but nothing really. 

Good luck to everyone waiting x x


----------



## honeycheeks

Canisa said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am 10 DPO today...tested this morn and BFN:cry: Also, i hv been reading countless ttc forums everyday! Women seem to hv symptoms from as early as 2 DPO and i have absolutely nothing!!!
> 
> OK my nips hurt a bit when poked rt now..but they are always abit tender for a day or 2 the week AF is near. I am looking for signs of pink/brown CM or spotting everytime i go to the washroom but NOTHING so far:nope:
> 
> AF is expected on monday 20th...so now i am hoping to wait it out till sat 18th when i wud be 13 DPO. But i am not sure i wud be able to hold till then:dohh:
> 
> Anyone like me? I would love to have someone to share this with:hugs:
> 
> Thanks ladies hope all of us get our BFPs this time:thumbup:

I am 9dpo this morning, my temps are still high , but I have so symptoms. I have head some previous cycles where I had real symptoms but AF came on time. Honestly, it is too early to see actual symptoms of pregnancy so early. The early symptoms of pregnancy reported are the same for AF as well or rather quite normal in the luteal phase. It is progesterone, the hormone released after ovulation that gives you the symptoms. You could have it all even if you were not pregnant. So chill ladies if you dont have any symptoms. I dont have any too, but I am very hopeful.
Sending :dust: to you all.


----------



## LadyTTC

13dpo today but still bfn! No symptoms too. I only had mild cramping at 8 & 9dpo. Af is due this friday. It is so damn hard to get a bfp isn't it?! I don't know. Maybe i'm out this month again.


----------



## bextas

I'm with you girls 9dpo and no symptoms which is very unusual for me at this tiem of the month so I'm clinging on to that. Got a stinking cold and very emotional all very unsual for me so fingers crossed it's a good sign. Desperate to test but will try and hold out.


----------



## mrswil

Hi guys im 4 days late with af peed on pound shop and morrisons own
got the sore boobs,nips feel shocking today had nausea headache this morning
sleepless nights 
lotion cm
im sooooooo pissed off


----------



## treetop21

ladies ladies ladies!!!

I am 10dpo also but I am refusing to test until the 3rd of March. I know you are all probably screaming "WHAT, the 3rd of March!!" but I dont want any dissappointment. This is my 2 month TTC. Month 1 I had all these crazy symptoms and I symptom spotted every day past O. When AF came 1 day early I was gutted. This month I am NOT symptom spotting! so far I have managed real well. Since I have had some fertility issued (endometriosis with with blocked tubes plus 2 laparoscopies and coil insertion and removal) I am not entirely sure when I ovulated. Follicle scan showed 17.5mm follicle CD10 with an ovualtion prediction date of Sunday 5th of Feb. I got no readings with OPKs this month but I know that a 17.5mm follicle is almost certain to rupture and some lh lurges can last less that 24 hours and can be missed if only testing once a day.

my cousin found out she is pregnant. she is 11 weeks and found out at 9 weeks. she had NO symptoms until she was 6 weeks and he symptoms were that of AF so im positive thinking this month. I have NO symptoms - not even that of AF.

Try thinking positive and refrain from testing!! just enjoy the :sex::sex::sex: and test after the tww to avoid dissappointment! 10dpo is stil very early and the pregnancy hormone probably isnt even present. implantation can take place anywhere from day 6-12 so................................. it could still be you

good luck girlies!


----------



## mrswil

I managed to restrain till i was late


----------



## treetop21

mrswil said:


> I managed to restrain till i was late

your previous post doesnt say if you tested or not (or maybe i missed it) - did you test??? result?


----------



## mrswil

Yh i did lilly white


----------



## ismiaisha

I got a bfn at 10 dpo with a FRER and thought for sure I was out, but then yesterday at 11 dpo I got a REALLY faint line on FR and DT tests, so don't give up yet.


----------



## mrswil

congrats no hope for me


----------



## JasperJoe

I never get a + until 11dpo at least. So try not too worry and sometimes the lines so faint and i don't get a string line until 17dpo. So there is still hope

I wish you all the luck in the world x


----------



## crashbaby

Hi Ladies! I am on DPO 8 today AF due on feb 21st... there is a *slight* dip on my bbt chart, do you think it could be implantation dip? 

Your thoughts would be greatly appriciated!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Canisa

Hi Crashbaby!

Sorry i dont temp or chart but our other lovely frds will surely help u! Good luck!

Hi everyone! Howz it going? Since yest was BFN am trying to hold on till sat 13DPO to test....but the wait is killing me!
This time i thought we tried our best with the every other day thingy (hadnt been doing that the last 2 mnths) so i thought we've covered our bases enuff.

Would be really really disappointed if this turns out a dampener:cry:

Anyone got any good news yet?? Come on ladies lets make this our lucky Feb thread:thumbup:!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

10 dpo today and FF says triphasic chart. chart looks lovely, but i have no symptoms at all. So im sure it means nothing


----------



## JasperJoe

honeycheeks said:


> 10 dpo today and FF says triphasic chart. chart looks lovely, but i have no symptoms at all. So im sure it means nothing

I used FF Loved that site, only downside for me is, trying to read too much into each temperature! can get to you after a while. FX for you this month with your chart xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I believe 10DPO is still really early to get a :bfp: everyone is different though. Sometimes you just never know! With my son the only symptom I had was sore breasts and tingly nipples..kind of like AF but it didnt go away so 18DPO I took a FRER and it was still a light positive line. I know for sure when I ovulated due to ttc with fertility doctor help. Last month I just knew I had to be pregnant..every symptom possible plus implantation bleeding plus late AF and... :bfn: this month I have no symptoms at all. at 10dpo (Valentines Day) I took a test just to see if maybe it was a Valentines Day surprise and :bfn: after reading this post I went and took another test 14DPO and still :bfn: so who knows may be out this month may be not! Dont stress yourself to much you arent out till the :witch: shows up!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks ladies, I know it is early to expect a BFP. I dont want to test early, will wait for the witch


----------



## liddieloo

hi ladies! i just wanted to update and say that i got my:bfp: last night! i posted here a few days ago saying i had no symptoms so keep your hopes up!!


----------



## treetop21

liddieloo said:


> hi ladies! i just wanted to update and say that i got my:bfp: last night! i posted here a few days ago saying i had no symptoms so keep your hopes up!!

Congratulations!!!!!! How many dpo are you??? 

How exciting! 

Congrats again!! Xx


----------



## Smooch

liddieloo said:


> hi ladies! i just wanted to update and say that i got my:bfp: last night! i posted here a few days ago saying i had no symptoms so keep your hopes up!!

:thumbup::happydance:

Yay! Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Smooch

llate last night i had some red/pink when in restroom....seems li,e the starr of that awful witch lol still crampy/bloated sore bbs. We shall if she shows:(


----------



## daddiesgift

ekkkk!! congrats on the :bfp:!!! :hugs: how exciting!! they should make a smiley that jumps up and down :)


----------



## Canisa

> hi ladies! i just wanted to update and say that i got my last night! i posted here a few days ago saying i had no symptoms so keep your hopes up!!

Wowwwww liddieloo:yipee: hearty congrats! Wish u H&H9M dear:hugs:
Wow the fact that you had no symptoms gives me so much hope! Did you still have no symptoms when u tested?How many DPO were u? What made u test? Any signs or u tested becoz u were late for AF?

Do share with us hun:hugs: I will pray for ur sticky bean:thumbup:


----------



## IheartMegan

Today AF due (14DPO), no AF, BFN! HELP :( is there stil a hope for me?
I have been TTC since Dec last year. This month I Bd on day 12th and 14th during Ovulation. I have 26 days cycle. Today, my AF is supposed to come (it was never late for my past 1 year record). 
I have a mild cramps but not as strong as AF cramps. NO SIGN of AF, no blood, no mucus, nothing. 

I took a clearblue pregnancy test and it was BFN!

What could be wrong? anyone can give me any advice? is there stil a hope for me?


----------



## liddieloo

Canisa said:


> Wowwwww liddieloo:yipee: hearty congrats! Wish u H&H9M dear:hugs:
> Wow the fact that you had no symptoms gives me so much hope! Did you still have no symptoms when u tested?How many DPO were u? What made u test? Any signs or u tested becoz u were late for AF?
> 
> Do share with us hun:hugs: I will pray for ur sticky bean:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you so much! i got the bfp at 11dpo at night. i took one that morning and it was negative. Also, my internet cheapies are still showing negative while the frer is positive!
> 
> When i tested, i had tiny bit sore boobs but thats it. absolutely nothing else!Click to expand...


----------



## liddieloo

IheartMegan said:


> Today AF due (14DPO), no AF, BFN! HELP :( is there stil a hope for me?
> I have been TTC since Dec last year. This month I Bd on day 12th and 14th during Ovulation. I have 26 days cycle. Today, my AF is supposed to come (it was never late for my past 1 year record).
> I have a mild cramps but not as strong as AF cramps. NO SIGN of AF, no blood, no mucus, nothing.
> 
> I took a clearblue pregnancy test and it was BFN!
> 
> What could be wrong? anyone can give me any advice? is there stil a hope for me?

my blue one was negative but the first response was positive! dont lose hope!! it may still be coming!


----------



## liddieloo

i do have to add though that im spotting today, so im just praying this bean sticks!


----------



## JasperJoe

liddieloo said:


> hi ladies! i just wanted to update and say that i got my:bfp: last night! i posted here a few days ago saying i had no symptoms so keep your hopes up!!

congratulations xxx happy 9 months x


----------



## crashbaby

Hi liddlelo,
How dark/light was your test on the evening 11dpo with the frer test? Was your Internet test that was white from earlypregnancytest.com?


----------



## liddieloo

crashbaby said:


> Hi liddlelo,
> How dark/light was your test on the evening 11dpo with the frer test? Was your Internet test that was white from earlypregnancytest.com?

no i got my cheapies from amazon. here is a pic from my frer at 11dpo pm
 



Attached Files:







2-15 pm.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 79


----------



## liddieloo

and here is 13dpo
 



Attached Files:







2-17.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 61


----------



## crashbaby

liddieloo said:


> crashbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi liddlelo,
> How dark/light was your test on the evening 11dpo with the frer test? Was your Internet test that was white from earlypregnancytest.com?
> 
> no i got my cheapies from amazon. here is a pic from my frer at 11dpo pmClick to expand...

Congrats!!! It is great to see the actual image. Very light... so there can be hope for us! ;)

How long is your luetal phase ususally?


----------



## liddieloo

crashbaby said:


> How long is your luetal phase ususally?

Im reeeeeeaaaallllllllyyyy regular. exactly 14 days to O and exactly 14 days L phase


----------



## Canisa

Hi ladies! how are u all? Any progress?
AFM, I am 14 DPO and still BFN:cry::cry:

Should i give up hope? I really have no symptoms at all:shrug::nope:


----------



## treetop21

Im now 15 dpo and I've had two bfn's. I now have slightly tender boobs and my nipples are massive, slightly darker around the edge. Feeling crampy so af is coming I think. I'm hoping dr predicted my ov incorrectly. Let's see. Good luck all.


----------



## daddiesgift

well the :witch: got me! I took a test at 10dpo and :bfn: then I took a test at 14dpo and :bfn: then my cycle started! Two days early at that! Guess im on to the next month! :dust:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hi ladies.. I am new to this forum. I am 10 dpo today with no symptoms what so ever except sore bbs and gas. But these are common for me before AF which is due between 18-20th June. Also I am feeling slightly cold something i feel every cycle before AF.. So I guess I am out this month. This is our 4th month ttc. Feeling really low.. :(
Is there someone else who is going through similar thing?

Lots of baby dust to all you ladies out there..:thumbup:


----------

